# Accomodation near airport



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi again...might be working at the airport. Can anyone recommend areas to live near by or further away but easy to get to? What would we expect to pay for a 2 bed apartment or villa in those areas? And are those areas easy to get to the hub of Dubai for shopping and entertainment, etc?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Morning Osh, areas to look at would be Mirdiff, Garhoud, Ghusais, Deira, the on the other side of the creek I would suggest the Lamcy Plaza area (near American Hospital). Do you have a map? I can post one?


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks GA, DH is getting a map while he is there. Would you know the average rentals in those areas you mentiond?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I hat put the map on here anyway. Are you bringing dogs?


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the map GA! No no dogs but maybe cats


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

ok, so an apartment will be fine, I would budget about 130,00 - 150,000, I am not really up on prices in that area but everything has gone up dramatically so best to be on the high side. See if there is anything the property section of gulfnews.com


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks GA..will do


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

i would look at the new burj dubai area, have friends living there and not all of them are over the top in price. they both work at the airport and it is super easy for them to get to work.


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

thank you winky are any of those areas recommended better than others with regards to shopping and ease of traffice?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

there is no such thing as ease of traffic


----------



## desertengineer (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Osh,
Rashidiyya is the nearest place to the Dubai International Airport.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

desertengineer said:


> Hi Osh,
> Rashidiyya is the nearest place to the Dubai International Airport.



Hello & welcome.


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

desertengineer said:


> Hi Osh,
> Rashidiyya is the nearest place to the Dubai International Airport.


Thanks desertengineer I have quite a choice now


----------

